# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Morgan Heritage in Montreal

## Kathryn

Hi all,
Morgan Heritage will be performing at "A Taste of the Caribbean" in Montreal on June 27 at the Old Port. Woohoo!

----------

